# Are all Gaggia Classics the same?



## Humpty (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to buy my coffee-addicted wife a present. After much browsing I have decided on an MC2 grinder and a Gaggia Classic. But I am now confused by the Classics, they seem to have different numbers associated with them: R18161; RI8161/40; 2013 Ed; 74507N; 14101 (and that was less than one minute's searching, I could probably find more!). They all seem to use the same stock photo. What's the difference, if any? If there is a difference, which is recommended? Also feel free to tell me I've chosen the wrong equipment completely!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely very good combination,I have the same as do many on the forum.Fairly easy to work with to get good coffee(much better than general street coffee)

One thing to be aware of is that you have to "work" with the M/ch that means cleaning it workings to remove stale coffee oils and residues, also descaling it periodically depending on your local water hardness. It is not a use and forget routine.

As to the coding I am not sure of the differences. I think the R18161 is the Classic not sure about the other variations.

GAGGIA MANUAL SERVE can probably tell you. (on the forum) Try typing in query box top right of page.


----------



## Humpty (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks...all now ordered with a few other bits'n'pieces people here recommended!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a difference between the 'pre-philips' and current 'philips' gaggia classics. Something to do with the solenoid if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> There is a difference between the 'pre-philips' and current 'philips' gaggia classics. Something to do with the solenoid if I remember correctly.


Post Phillips Classics have a smaller solenoid.


----------

